# Finally I can show my new USMRR indoor layout



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I finally got a camera for my 60th birthday last week, and the first shots were of the layout I have been working on in the basement. 


It will be a USMRR Civil War Rail Road. The future supply depot is visible near the end of the loop around the mainline. The barn on the far side will be under construction for a long time, the box is where the farmhouse will be. The farmer maintains the water tower, re-supplies the fuel supply next to it and raises horses for the Union (and/or Confederate) Army.


The train is hauling two backdated USA Trains wood-sided boxcars and a flatcar with a small artillery battery loaded. The consist is pulled by #40 The Gipper.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EoShFd-_kA


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been toying with the idea of setting up a layout in my basement as well. Yours shows very well. Congrats, dennis.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm... 

...folded dogbone...straight duckunders or do they 'lift up'? 

I have a designated military area on my indoor line (rocket launch facility), and have toyed with the notion of a purely military train for it...but thus far...nope...


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

another indoors layout! 

and in the "right" time setting!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good there! I'm looking forward to seeing the progress of your layout!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like you've made quite good use of available space. Nice run and video. 

Might be of interest to you...new book advertised in Timber Times: 

*American Civil War Railroad Tactics*_ - by Robert R. Hodges Jr._ 
7.25 x 9.75, 64 pages, soft cover. 
ISBN 978-1-84603-452-7 
11.95 English Pounds + shipping. 

Osprey Publishing 
Midland House, West Way, 
Botley, Oxford OX2-OPH 
United Kingdom 
www.ospreypublishing.com 

I don't have this book so I can't say whether it is good or not but just for your information in case you want to check it out. You might find it in a store or hobby shop that stocks military books and wargamer's supplies. They usually stock Osprey books.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Currently the two "duck-unders" are fixed. The one at the farm I rarely use, but the long one at the supply depot I use frequently, so it will likely be a lift out for convenience of my screwed up back. I want to make one of the three bridges modeled after Gen.Haupt's pre-fab arched trusses, so any plans or scale drawings of that bridge will be appreciated.



I have read/am reading a few Civil War railroading books; Stealing The General, The Northern Railroads in the Civil War and my dogeared reference book Civil War Railroads, A Pictorial Story of the War Between the States. The Tactical CW Railroads look to be another great research source. Thanks Richard.

As a history buff, woodworker, retired carpenter and electrician this hobby and era dovetails right into my other hobbies. My warm weather hobby is working in the landscaping around our home. I still have not decided if I even want to build a simple loop outdoors.


Progress will be slow, until the snow flies, but I will update this thread as things move along.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Bunker, 

Very nicely done. Good idea for the military theme. 

Mike


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Please keep the photos of your progress coming. I love the Civi War era and I want to do a layout of the time period.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did not remember tanks in the Civil war ha ha! ( 0:33 ) is there a red led in the barrel? 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg didnt you ever see that episode of The Twilight Zone? 

...oh wait that was Little Bighorn ;-)


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

You were in that episode weren't you Vic?


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Are your cannons from the sellers on "Evil Bay?" Regal


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Posted By blueregal on 23 Dec 2010 11:50 AM 
Are your cannons from the sellers on "Evil Bay?" Regal


----------

